# BUFFALO AREA - 15 Triaxle dumps 10+ 544J 5cy loaders from PHILLY



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

15 mack, kenworth, peterbilt triaxles, 22cy - 38cy bodies

10+ 544j & k loaders & 624k 644k 744j, 2 with hi-reach 6cy buckets, 4 lowboys

willing to travel take 2 pieces or all all with operators 

located near allentown pa

all brad 215 680 2076


----------

